# Install de py3exiv2



## jcezanna54 (15 Janvier 2019)

Sur un macbook vaec tous les logiciels à jours
exiv2 iest installé avec 'port' (macport)

```
$ type python3
python3 is /Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin/python3
$ port list installed | grep exiv2
Warning: The 'list' action only shows the currently available version of each port. To see installed versions, use the 'installed' action.
exiv2                          @0.27           graphics/exiv2
$ type exiv2
exiv2 is /opt/local/bin/exiv2
$ ls /opt/local/lib/libexiv*
/opt/local/lib/libexiv2.0.27.0.dylib /opt/local/lib/libexiv2.27.dylib     /opt/local/lib/libexiv2.dylib
```
J'ai le problème suivant :

```
root# pip install py3exiv2
Collecting py3exiv2
  Downloading https://files.pythonhosted.org/packages/95/e3/d43f8635d85074f1e128ca42b7abda7655eb10d592081625f6125b72d356/py3exiv2-0.4.0.tar.gz
Installing collected packages: py3exiv2
  Running setup.py install for py3exiv2 ... error
    Complete output from command /Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin/python3.7 -u -c "import setuptools, tokenize;__file__='/private/tmp/pip-install-b5mg391w/py3exiv2/setup.py';f=getattr(tokenize, 'open', open)(__file__);code=f.read().replace('\r\n', '\n');f.close();exec(compile(code, __file__, 'exec'))" install --record /private/tmp/pip-record-3686nsgh/install-record.txt --single-version-externally-managed --compile:
    find: /usr/local/lib/: No such file or directory
    running install
    running build
    running build_py
    creating build
    creating build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7
    creating build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/pyexiv2
    copying src/pyexiv2/preview.py -> build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/pyexiv2
    copying src/pyexiv2/iptc.py -> build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/pyexiv2
    copying src/pyexiv2/metadata.py -> build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/pyexiv2
    copying src/pyexiv2/__init__.py -> build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/pyexiv2
    copying src/pyexiv2/xmp.py -> build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/pyexiv2
    copying src/pyexiv2/exif.py -> build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/pyexiv2
    copying src/pyexiv2/utils.py -> build/lib.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/pyexiv2
    running build_ext
    building 'libexiv2python' extension
    creating build/temp.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7
    creating build/temp.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/src
    gcc -Wno-unused-result -Wsign-compare -Wunreachable-code -fno-common -dynamic -DNDEBUG -g -fwrapv -O3 -Wall -arch x86_64 -g -I/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/include/python3.7m -c src/exiv2wrapper.cpp -o build/temp.macosx-10.9-x86_64-3.7/src/exiv2wrapper.o -g
    In file included from src/exiv2wrapper.cpp:27:
    src/exiv2wrapper.hpp:32:10: fatal error: 'exiv2/image.hpp' file not found
    #include "exiv2/image.hpp"
             ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    1 error generated.
    error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
    ----------------------------------------
Command "/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/3.7/bin/python3.7 -u -c "import setuptools, tokenize;__file__='/private/tmp/pip-install-b5mg391w/py3exiv2/setup.py';f=getattr(tokenize, 'open', open)(__file__);code=f.read().replace('\r\n', '\n');f.close();exec(compile(code, __file__, 'exec'))" install --record /private/tmp/pip-record-3686nsgh/install-record.txt --single-version-externally-managed --compile" failed with error code 1 in /private/tmp/pip-install-b5mg391w/py3exiv2/
```

1) la commande find ne peut trouver le répertoire /opt/local/lib où se trouve la librairie libexiv2
2)J'ai une erreur d'include sur le fichier exiv2/image.hpp'

Toute aide sera appréciée
Merci


----------



## jcezanna54 (18 Janvier 2019)

RESOLU
Voir la discussion que j'ai eu avec VinS 
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d...nstallation/pb-install-py3exiv2/#post10712122


----------

